
Using AWS Athena and QuickSight for ALB-ELB Access Logs Analysis - zoph
https://blog.zoph.me/cloud/Athena-ALB-ELB-Analysis/
======
QUFB
Running that single query to find HTTP 200 responses on 250GB of data cost you
$1.25. Athena is great, but not particularly cost effective.

